# Kid with dislocated hip



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

My new LGD puppy grabbed a week old kid by the leg and it appears to have been dislocated.  I'm so upset this happened, I know she was only trying to play but I underestimated how quickly a baby can get hurt by accident. I've secured his leg in a sling and penned him with his mother, but I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

That hip needs to be put back in place, sooner than later. Personally, that is something I would have my vet do asap. I have had my knee and shoulder dislocated. It is extremely painful.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I really have no good way to get to a vet or get a vet out here anytime soon. I live in a pretty remote area. no transportation at the moment. Has anyone ever done it themselves? I've seen him nursing so, though I am sure it does hurt, he is at least still eating.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

We've had a young kid (months old) have a dislocated shoulder. Vet came out and popped it back in but said he didn't think it would stay. Sure enough, before the vet even left, it came out. He put it back but didn't give us much hope.

We didn't do anything special for him as far as separating or making it easier for him to move around. We gave him banamine the first 2 days to ease pain and then gave him glucosamine chondroitin every day for a few weeks. He just slowly got better and better.

I have no idea how much this is applicable to a hip. I would most certainly try to get it back in socket. But then banamine and glucosamine chondroitin for supportive care.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you have it slung? In human newborns with displastic hips it is helpful to sling their legs so their knees are up toward their chest which keeps their femur flexed into their hip socket. Sometimes it resolves itself, sometimes it requires surgery but the younger they are when treated the more likely it is to resolve on its own I'm sure the same is true for goats.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I have it slung with a handkerchief wrapped around the knee joint then up over the back and tied under his belly so that it presses the leg up next to his body (sort of holding the joint snug to where it should join) A little while ago I took it off to feel around it and make sure I was correct about it being dislocated. Now I'm not certain that it is. He lets it hang limp but I can't feel any difference on that side from the uninjured side. It's obviously causing him some pain (because he's grinding his teeth a bit) but he doesn't cry no matter where I touch it. Might it just be sprained?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

madness said:


> We've had a young kid (months old) have a dislocated shoulder. Vet came out and popped it back in but said he didn't think it would stay. Sure enough, before the vet even left, it came out. He put it back but didn't give us much hope.


Goats don't have shoulder sockets.  Perhaps it was just strained or something?


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Doesn't this show a shoulder socket?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e8/Goat_anatomy_lateral_skeleton_view.jpg


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

No, it is held on by muscles and such. Butchered enough, no ball socket there. The rear legs do have a ball and socket though.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok, just looked like one to me. Learn something new every day.:thumb:


----------

